# Have you used them, mini breaker fuses??



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that's pretty cool. on the other hand, do your friend a favor and upgrade the whole service.


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

wildleg said:


> that's pretty cool. on the other hand, do your friend a favor and upgrade the whole service.


 
Like I said, until the *'money comes in '* to do a panel swap..... Theres not enough money right now for this panel swap. The laws here are a little different, He cannot do a homeowners permit for this job.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

They will work well for your purpose. I would be a little concerned if he trips the breaker all that often - maybe there are some other things that need to be addressed that are more important than a panel upgrade.

~Matt


----------



## brother (Nov 25, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> They will work well for your purpose. I would be a little concerned if he trips the breaker all that often - maybe there are some other things that need to be addressed that are more important than a panel upgrade.
> 
> ~Matt


 He's been advised about letting his 'clients know' to not 'overload' the circuits. you cannot put 2 plug in 1500 watt heaters on the same circuit with other loads as well when its only a 20 amp circuit.  This only happens he claims maybe once a year (or less) when they forget about pluggin too many things in.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have see that in both American and European verison and some will have time delay but it don't match to the breaker performace at all.

In European verison it limited to 32 amp anything over on daized fuse it will go high as 63 amp { I am not too crazy to deal with 63 amp plug fuse they are no better than Americian 30 amp time delayed plug fuse ! }

Merci,Marc


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Stick with fuses, better than any breaker.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Stick with fuses, better than any breaker.


3/4's of fuse boxes I take out still appear to be fine, but a house old enough to have fuses rather than breakers usually doesn't have enough circuits.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Most of the fuse panels I have removed have been a mess...Not enough space, not enough neutral connections (panels designed for electric heating). Bent/burned/overheated buss bars.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Have used them for 39 years, mainly for test setups.


----------

